
Tourist Falls into Ultra-Black Artwork That Looks Like a Cartoon Hole - pseudolus
https://www.sciencealert.com/somebody-actually-fell-into-ultra-black-artwork-looks-fake-hole-vantablack-anish-kapoor
======
lostgame
I think this article and title is a little misleading.

I, for one, assumed the hole did not have any depth. Mentioning it halfway
through the article isn't the best way to express that.

